# EN: learnt / learned



## Bisou82

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, ca y est, je me lance. 

Donc ma question est:

Quelle différence y a-t-il, si différence il y a, entre _learnt_ et _learned_? Y aurait-il une différence de registre?

Quand on était jeune on nous a appris la forme irréguliere du verbe _learn_ au passé, mais depuis j'ai beaucoup plus vu l'autre forme. Maintenant j'ai besoin de l'utiliser pour un papier formel, donc c'est l'occasion pour moi d'enfin comprendre ce mystere !

Merci !


----------



## jann

Bonjour Bisou82 et bienvenue ! 

En anglais américain, on dit _learned._  Je crois qu'on préfère la forme _learnt_ en anglais britannique.  A confirmer...

EDIT : je viens de trouver ce lien.


----------



## Bisou82

Merci de ton accueil !

Est-ce que j'aurais plus vu _learned  _quand j'étais au Canada alors? Je ne peux vraiment pas dire quelles formes j'ai vues dans quel pays maintenant ! 

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide !


----------



## Grop

Mis à part la différence US vs UK, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on n'utilise la forme learnt que pour vraiment conjuguer le verbe to learn, mais que l'adjectif learned n'existe que sous cette forme.

Je parle d'usages comme "a learned professor". Dans ce genre de cas si j'ai bien suivi () seule la forme learned serait correcte.


----------



## Bisou82

D'accord merci... mais alors, pour la forme verbale de "learned": est-ce que ce n'est vraiment pas utilisé en BE?


----------



## timpeac

Comme adjectif c'est bein "learned", mais come participe passé je crois que les deux existent. Moi je mettrais "learnt" donc peut-être que c'est bien une différence BE-AE.

A noter que comme adjectif, "a learned professor", ça se prononce différemment - "a learnèd professor".


----------



## HistofEng

Bisou82 said:


> D'accord merci... mais alors, pour la forme verbale de "learned": est-ce que ce n'est vraiment pas utilisé en BE?


 
Je ne sais pas complètement pour BE, mais en AE, bien que je croie que j'entend plus souvent "learned", on entend "learnt" beaucoup quand même. Moi, je sais que je dis les deux...

"Guess what I learned in school today John."
"I learnt that you have to..."

Mais dans une situation plus soutenue, il faudrait bien que tu sois cohérent. Ici, dans les Etats-Unis, je crois que toutes les deux formes sont bien-acceptées.

J'espère que ça t'aide un peu.


----------



## omahieu

Je ne pense pas qu'employer  la forme britannique ou américaine d'un mot soit au lieu de l'autre souvent considéré comme une erreur (à part peut-être dans une université anglaise ou pour publier un livre). J'ai d'ailleurs entendu la forme _gotten _sur la BBC récemment, et des mots comme _cab _ou _movie_ sont assez communs en Angleterre aussi (du moins à Londres).


----------



## Bisou82

Ok, merci pour vos avis ! C'est juste que je voulais utiliser le terme pour une lettre de motivation pour une école anglaise, qui est assez classe donc je me demandais s'il fallait vraiment ne pas mettre "learned".

Merci encore!


----------



## Bisou82

jann said:


> Bonjour Bisou82 et bienvenue !
> 
> En anglais américain, on dit _learned._  Je crois qu'on préfère la forme _learnt_ en anglais britannique.  A confirmer...
> 
> EDIT : je viens de trouver ce lien.



Merci beaucoup pour le lien ! Ca repond parfaitement a ma question, et confirme ce que vous m'avez tous dit.


----------



## Tresley

Bonsoir Bisou82,

Je suis au Royaume-Uni et normalement j'écris 'learnt', comme la plupart des britanniques.  Mais, on peut aussi utiliser 'learned' au Royaume-Uni. Cependant, je crois que 'learnt' est le plus accepté au Royaume-Uni.  Je ne connais pas beaucoup de gens qui disent 'learned'.

J'espère que cela vous aide.


----------



## Bisou82

Merci beaucoup de confirmer, comme ça j'en suis sûre maintenant !


----------



## Loob

Just a postscript: I think that the "t" versus "ed" issue is in a state of flux.  English is moving, I believe, from the irregular "t" to the regular "ed"; and the US is ahead of the UK in this transition.

At this stage of the game, I personally tend to write past tenses with "ed" and past participles with "t": I learn, I learned, I have learnt; I burn, I burned, I have burnt.

I don't think anyone would raise an eyebrow if people used "ed" for both past tense and past participle.

Loob


----------



## timpeac

Loob said:


> Just a postscript: I think that the "t" versus "ed" issue is in a state of flux. English is moving, I believe, from the irregular "t" to the regular "ed"; and the US is ahead of the UK in this transition.


Why do you think this, out of interest? Since this thread was started I've been listening out for it and certainly everyone I hear around me here seems to say "learnt" (other than when used as an adjective which is, I believe always "learned" but pronounced as two syllables).


----------



## Bisou82

Oh, that's interesting ! Thank you for this mini socio-linguistics investigation Timpeac !


----------



## jann

> I think that the "t" versus "ed" issue is in a state of flux. English is moving, I believe, from the irregular "t" to the regular "ed"


I did turn up this article when I typed my reply in post #2.  It may be of interest.


----------



## timpeac

jann said:


> I did turn up this article when I typed my reply in post #2. It may be of interest.


Interesting - they still don't quote any sources for this belief though (I'm not claiming it's not true, but can't say I'd noticed it myself). It's important to remember that this is more than a spelling issue - learnt/learned, dreamed/dreamt, spelled/spelt are pronounced differently too - and in the case of deamed/dreamt very differently.

I wonder if we'll have builded some consensus on the usage one day.


----------



## Loob

timpeac said:


> Why do you think this, out of interest? Since this thread was started I've been listening out for it and certainly everyone I hear around me here seems to say "learnt" (other than when used as an adjective which is, I believe always "learned" but pronounced as two syllables).


 
Why do I think it?  For two reasons...

First, I suspect that irregular verbs tend to regularise themselves over time.

Second, and more importantly, BrE follows where AmE leads.  And my personal experience is that the irregular "t" forms are dropping out of American usage.

I could well be wrong, of course!

Loob


----------

